# Puppy with SAS



## kimbru (Feb 26, 2010)

Our 6 1/2 month old puppy(Bayne) was diagnosed with SAS on a formal echocardiogram at 13weeks of age, after our first vet visit demonstrated a very loud heart murmur. The SAS was grade 3 at that time mild mitral valve and aortic regurgitation. We will be obtaining another echo at around one year of age to assess for any further worsening. We have been watching very closely for any signs or symptom and are curious to hear from any other owners of an SAS Golden. He is about 60 lbs now and we have noticed that when he runs with other adult dogs he seems to lag behind and will even lie down while playing as if to rest for a few seconds. He'll chase a ball 4 or 5 times times and then just look confused and stop. WE don't know if this is just his personality, his "puppyness", or if the SAS is just kind of self-limiting. He hasn't actually passed out or show any other serious symptoms but we just do not know what is normal at this point. He sees a great Vet once a month and she feels he is doing well. We would appreciate any feedback from anyone that has any experience with this disease.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Geeeze, sorry you're going through this. You boy is beautiful! I especially love the second shot. Unfortunatly I don't have any experience with SAS, I hope you find the answers you are looking for.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow, he's just gorgeous. What a coat for 6 months!! I don't have any info either, just support. I'm sorry that you have to go through this.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Your boy is gorgeous and I love his name. We do have several members with SAS dogs and I'm hoping they'll see this and chime in. I certainly would let him limit himself and do no forced exercise where he couldn't "opt out". Most of the dogs here live a normal life with regular cardiac check ups.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is beautiful! I love the last picture of him.

My Danny had a level 5 SAS as a pup, but his was exacerbated by PDA. You could literally see his sides "whooshing" when his heart beat. He had surgery to correct the PDA and his SAS dropped to below a 1 and has remained there. At his last checkup, the vet couldn't even hear a murmur any more. I do know that he was very self-limiting with his exercise before his surgery. He more than made up for it once the defect was repaired.

We have a litter of SAS dogs who came into the rescue as puppies. They range from 3-5+ in their severity. They are approximately 8 years old now and I haven't heard of any of them passing away.

Good luck with your gorgeous boy!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

My human son was born with a heart defect and had it repaired when he was a baby. He now has a murmur but it hasn't slowed him down.

I would guess your pup feels it when he gets working too hard and slows down himself, but you might want to ask the vet about it and maybe limit the hard workouts if he can't handle them. He's very pretty!

Lana


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Marsha (she's a mod on the forum) may be able to help you. Maggie'sMom, too. Your puppy is beautiful! I'm so sorry you and your pup have to deal with this.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your boy. He is beautiful and your pictures of him are gorgeous!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My Cruiser has a grade 3/6 left basilar systolic murmur,has had it since he was 3 months old. The echocardiograph was done at 6 months old and the findings included mild subaortic stenosis(sas) and regurgitation at the aortic valve. His pressure gradients across the stenosis was less than 35mm which is very mild. He is on No meds and lives a normal life with my other goldens. You can Pm me if you would like to talk more. Your pup is handsome.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Your baby is gorgeous! Hopefully he will be just fine!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Your Bayne is beautiful. I don't have experience with this condition but I wanted to welcome you both to this forum.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Our heart dog Atticus has a 5/6 apical systolic murmur (left) and a 3/6 systolic murmur (right). He has marked mitral regurgitation with a markedly enlarged left atrium in addition to a moderately enlarged left ventricle. That was discovered around the time he was 1 yo.

Atticus is essentially asymptomatic. Despite his heart malformations, he acts pretty much like a lovable adorable goofy Golden. He is on a number of meds (if you want to know the specifics, you're welcome to PM me) given twice daily. 

Those meds and a very large dose of love and TLC seem to have worked. He will be 10 in August. His major problem at the moment is arthritis--which is being dealt with through Glycoflex II chews.

I agree with the others that you should not force exercise on your pupper; the fact that he 'lags' behind the other dogs could be just his personality or a result of his heart not being able to keep up with the demand put on it at the time. 

If you trust your vet (and I sense that you do)--follow his directions to the letter--and keep a close eye on Bayne (just as any other concerned parent would do  ).

Bayne is 'just' starting on his journey through life. Since he is still developing, it's too soon to tell how he'll adjust in the long run.

After we learned of Atticus' condition (the initial vet [our vet no longer!:no:] said he might live 1-2 years at best which just devastated us), we listened to our new vet (and got second and third opinions which supported his suggestions)--and voila, Atticus will hopefully have a big B-day party 8/6/10! 

Love, belief in a higher power, and the right dose of meds can work miracles...

Best of Luck with Bayne!

SJ


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

First off welcome! 

Secondly, I've posted our story before but here's a recap my Tinkerbell will be *4 *on June 4. And she has severe SAS. When i first joined this forum I never thought we would see her turn 1 let alone 4! At 9 weeks she was diagnosed with a heart *murmur* suspected SAS. and the vet offered to put her down (not our vet after that) AT 6 months it was confirmed with an echo. Her *murmur* is rated 4.5 -5 on the scale of 1-6. The pressure gradient was 126. The cardiologist offered to put her down for us right then. I'm so glad we said no. 

She is on Beta blockers costs me $4 a month at Walmart. I feed her a healthy diet, she had gained some weight and had gotten up to about 85 pounds we have been feeding her Wellness Core reduced fat and she is about 75 pounds. She also gets very few dog treats and those she does are more on the "natural side" and are small. She does however get lots of fruits and veggies. 

I was told not to let her run, jump, get excited etc. but she was a 6 month old puppy! So she runs, plays fetch, etc when she wants to as long as she wants to. We take short walks when she wants them. But as a general rule does not have quite the energy or stamina of the typical golden her age, but she doesn't appear sick just laid back. Sometimes it even comes in handy, when it is 5 degrees out and windy, we don't have to walk 2 miles to wear off energy. LOL But we have met several other forum members at area dog parks and she runs around like the others though she does get tired faster and I'm not sure if it is personality or the heart condition but she tends to run person to person she is extrememly people oriented. 

All the research I have found has said that once they reach the age of 3, the chances of their living a long life are actually very good virtually that of a normal dog. Making it to their first birthday is supposed to be quite a milestone that doubles their chances of living a long healthy life. It is amazing what good meds, a good food and tons of love will do.

Good luck and keep us informed


----------



## kimbru (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank-you all for your responses, very nice of fellow members to take that time to send your thoughts. 
We are encouraged by all the positive stories about other dogs with the diagnosis of SAS that have lived guality lives despite this heart-wrenching disease.
We continue to stay optimistic and hopeful that Bayne will do just that.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Bayne is a beautiful pup, so sorry that he's dealing with this condition. I'm unfamiliar with SAS, but reading the other posts it sounds like he can live a full and happy life. I look forward to hearing and seeing more about your precious pup.


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

kimbru said:


> Thank-you all for your responses, very nice of fellow members to take that time to send your thoughts.
> We are encouraged by all the positive stories about other dogs with the diagnosis of SAS that have lived guality lives despite this heart-wrenching disease.
> We continue to stay optimistic and hopeful that Bayne will do just that.


 
Kim...this is encouraging!! So glad you posted on this and to hear other people's perspectives and experiences. I am also glad you found me and that our puppies will hopefully meet soon...especially since they are brothers!! Continuing to pray for Bayne to live a long, healthy, happy life!!


----------



## Jilly66 (Nov 25, 2008)

My puppy with Sam was diagnosed with moderate SAS at 6 months of age after an echocardiogram. The vet said that we will need to recheck at about a year of age and if the condition doesn't worsen he can likely live a healthy life. He said he may not live to be 14 but can expect a decade of his goofiness and love. He is now 14 months old, 95 pounds, gets a ton of exercise and we are schedule to take him in at the end of the month. I see no sign whatsoever that the condition has worsened and am hopeful that it is stable. I do remember when he was younger he did tire easier and would find that shady spot to take a rest. He isn't that way any longer so who knows... that just may be puppyhood. I'll update once we get the results.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Bayne is beautiful  I don't have experience with SAS but reading this thread has me expecting Bayne can live a long and happy life.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hello and welcome to you and that most handsome boy of yours.

my LKayCee did not have the same problem but she had an enlargted heart chamber, so enlargted in fact that her esophagus actually "humped" over her heart. She took a blood pressure pill each day--very same kind as my hubby, but 1/4 the strenght of his---and a baby asprin every other day. I ended up losing her at almost 9 to cancer, not heart related problems.

here is hoping your boy lives to a very, very ripe old age.


----------



## TheDuke (Dec 1, 2011)

Wondering if your pup still able to be active?? I had a pup with grade 4 SAS; my smartest golden yet- but we just lost her at just over a year

the lag behind is SAS, not the dog..... stick with a great cardiologist if you still have the chance - its heartbreaking but at least the Dr. will keep you from guessing.


----------



## Jilly66 (Nov 25, 2008)

*My Update on Sam*

Thank you for checking in with us. Sam is now 4 1/2 and you would never know he has a heart problem. He is an active boy that loves to play fetch although prefers to let his older brother who is psycho about the ball actually retrieve it. His jobs include bringing in the morning paper and carrying in the chuck it ball thrower. He had an ultrasound at about 18 months and there was no more progression of the disease. We should schedule a follow up at age 5 per the cardiologist recommendations. I feel so lucky that he has done so well. He is by far the most love-able dog I have ever owned and does get extra sugar from me as you just never know how much longer you have with him. I pray that he continues to do well and we have him for 10+ years. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

